# November West Branch Muskies



## Cast4em (May 15, 2018)

How has the Muskie fishing been this fall at West Branch ? I have some time off in the next couple weeks and may get after some toothy critters!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

I was @ the branch last night fishing under rock spring rd. bridge from about 530 to alittle after dark. Had 1 rod out for cats and was working 2nd rod with minnow/bobber about 5 feet down. No takers for about an hour. Started casting an assortment of lures and over next hour had 3 follows right up to shore with 3 different size muskies! Probably why no crappie with minnows lol. One muskie I saw had heavy damage around top of his head and a long red scar just past his gill plate.

It was cold last night.

Don.


----------



## Cast4em (May 15, 2018)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> I was @ the branch last night fishing under rock spring rd. bridge from about 530 to alittle after dark. Had 1 rod out for cats and was working 2nd rod with minnow/bobber about 5 feet down. No takers for about an hour. Started casting an assortment of lures and over next hour had 3 follows right up to shore with 3 different size muskies! Probably why no crappie with minnows lol. One muskie I saw had heavy damage around top of his head and a long red scar just past his gill plate.
> 
> It was cold last night.
> 
> Don.


Thanks for the Reply


----------



## guitar csar (Apr 8, 2018)

Cast4em said:


> How has the Muskie fishing been this fall at West Branch ? I have some time off in the next couple weeks and may get after some toothy critters!


This has been the best year I've ever had, 11 muskie and 2 northerns. 5 of them were at West Branch. I just got one three days ago. I'll be at the Marina or the spillway for the rest of the fall.


----------



## Cast4em (May 15, 2018)

Can anyone tell me if West Branch is muddy or not? Particularly on the dam end?


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

It wasn’t last Friday. Not sure if this rain will muddy it up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikj8689 (May 13, 2018)

I know the water has/had risen back up quite a bit as of yesterday. Enough that the west end near Knapp rd was now totally back under water when it was almost bone dry few days ago.


----------



## guitar csar (Apr 8, 2018)

Cast4em said:


> Can anyone tell me if West Branch is muddy or not? Particularly on the dam end?


The water is the clearest I've ever seen. I can see down 15 feet.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> The water is the clearest I've ever seen. I can see down 15 feet.


What part of the lake? Water clarity has never been more than a 3-4' the past few decades from what I remember.


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

I can attest to guitar. I was only wading and could easily see 5 feet down. No doubt 10+ visibility from a boat with good light. I was near the dam. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Never caught a Muskie. Really only started fishing WB (for bass) the middle of this year. I might head out early tomorrow and paddle around the upper end and see if I can bump into one. I'll get close to 10,000 casts in haha. Let me know if another kayaker/canoeist wants to tag along. Especially if you have any idea what you're doing with these things.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> I can attest to guitar. I was only wading and could easily see 5 feet down. No doubt 10+ visibility from a boat with good light. I was near the dam.


That is amazing. The only time I seen clarity at that lake is when there is ice cover or shortly after ice out.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...11-2-18.

I just got back from the westbranch dam. Fished from 7-9 tonight. No fish tonight. I did a little wading around the corner(south end) and casted the rocks
..I saw no eye shine or muskies...and very little bait. The water clarity was amazingly clear. About 3-4 foot. No one else out there but me...light wind from right to left. I meant to stop over by rock springs but as I was stepping over the guard rail I tripped and snapped a bail off one of my rods! A few Choice words were echoed throughout the dam and straight home LOL.

don.


----------



## Krazy4Fish (Jun 13, 2008)

Been a while since I been to the branch (normally a regular) with water as clear as people are saying is the lake post turnover and is now clearing?

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

IMO its so clear because there are no more crazy ski and pleasure boats turning up the water. A few times this summer i went a little before sun rise and was amazed at the water clarity on the dam side, and as soon as those pleasure boaters started running around water got murky.


----------



## bassfishinfool (Jun 26, 2004)

Saw someone skiing today!


----------



## meisty66 (Jul 14, 2015)

Anybody been out the last couple days for musky? Thinking about heading out tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cast4em (May 15, 2018)

Was out last Friday. Had one nice one follow. That was the only action for the day.


----------

